# 480 volt 100 watt corncob LED bubs



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I have a garage with low bay MH fixtures that I need to swap in LED bulbs into, does anyone know of a decent brand of 480 volt bulbs?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I've only used EIKO so I don't know how they compare to others. While I haven't used 480V, I have been satisfied with the other voltages.






EiKO - LED HID Replacement Lamps







www.eiko.com


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> I've only used EIKO so I don't know how they compare to others. While I haven't used 480V, I have been satisfied with the other voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used Eiko before in the 100-277 range but never in 480, I suppose I'll have to try them and report back.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

460 Delta said:


> I've used Eiko before in the 100-277 range but never in 480, I suppose I'll have to try them and report back.


Please report back, I'm interested in how well they work and light output. thanks


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Please report back, I'm interested in how well they work and light output. thanks


Will do, my local supply houses don't stock them and cannot order them either, time to make Bezos a little more profit


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Well bought some corncobs from Bezos and put them in, the wrench benders were thrilled. We’ll see how long they last.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

It always scares me to see "Made in China" and "480 Volts" in the same sentence. lol. They look bright as hell though.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

They are really bright for a dirty diesel garage, I think they are 6000K and are 125 watts. I'm reluctant to use chicom bulbs made by Mao's minions, but I'm using what is available. I really have no other choice.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> They are really bright for a dirty diesel garage, I think they are 6000K and are 125 watts. I'm reluctant to use chicom bulbs made by Mao's minions, but I'm using what is available. I really have no other choice.


On all of our 480v lighting we installed a 480 to 277 step down (about the size of a modern florescent ballast). Re-wiring the light controller is always a option depending on the voltages available on-site.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

gpop said:


> On all of our 480v lighting we installed a 480 to 277 step down (about the size of a modern florescent ballast). Re-wiring the light controller is always a option depending on the voltages available on-site.


I suppose in that regard I do have a choice, but given the circumstance and the work load I have pending at 10 other plants, it’ll do.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> I suppose in that regard I do have a choice, but given the circumstance and the work load I have pending at 10 other plants, it’ll do.



I would have done the same thing you did and the results look good. Eventually you will come across 480v E-lights which makes changing the lighting voltage way more attractive.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

LED HID Replacement Corn Lamps Archives - ZLed Lighting


LED HID Replacement Corn lamps are designed as an energy efficient replacement to high intensity discharge (HID) lamps. They use a large arrangement of LEDs on their metal structure to provide a large amount of light. This arrangement of LEDs closely resembles a corn cob, hence the name “corn...




zled-lighting.com





this company has 480V corn combs I haven't used their 480V ones but have installed 100's of the 120V-277V ones with no problems. I buy them through my local supply house but I think you can buy them direct.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

460 Delta said:


> I have a garage with low bay MH fixtures that I need to swap in LED bulbs into, does anyone know of a decent brand of 480 volt bulbs?


My supply house offers Topaz brand,,, 120 to 277.... i like them, but i dont know if they have 480


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Hate to break it to you but 90% of LED products come from CHINA. We deal with multiple LED distributors. Their reps go to CHINA often.
Regardless...they all should have 5 year warranty, so if it fails replace it.


----------

